
Sleep Is the New Status Symbol - arcanus
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/04/08/fashion/sleep-tips-and-tools.html
======
l33tbro
“I want to reunite humanity with the sleep it is so bereft of.” Not going to
lie. I laughed out loud at this pompous bullshit. Not hating entirely though.
Love the idea of sleep Entrepreneurship ... but can't say I came across any in
the article who were remotely compelling.

